# What is this??



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

So I noticed my now 9 week old chicks look like someone has cut their back feathers! What do you suppose this could be the result of? One is especially bad, see pic...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe someone cut their back feathers


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

No we wouldn't do that. I'm afraid it's from them digging at themselves. They've been doing that a bit and are acting a little itchy sometimes. I've checked them for mites which they don't seem to have tho...?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mike, the little buggers are very hard to see. I couldn't find any on mine, but I had some kind of poultry lice crawling on me. So I went ahead and cleaned sprayed my coop and dusted the chickens any way. Sevin spray in the coop and permithium powder on the chickens. Can't hurt anything.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nanny's right. I would treat for bugs anyway.


----------

